
Salon launches blogger 'tipping' system  - nickb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-10013079-36.html
======
Harkins
Knowing Salon, it probably comes with an interstitial ad that opens a popunder
when you close it. Then you have to sit through a thirty-second Flash ad to
get a "day pass".

------
michael_dorfman
I'd love to hear what the Tipjoy folks have to say about this.

------
babul
> _Members of its "Open Salon" user-generated content community can now "tip"
> one another with real-world money if they like what they see._

Considering that is a closed system so far, TipJoy need not worry.

------
sh1mmer
It seems to me doing something in a closed system would be easier to get
traction than something like tipjoy, but harder to move into the open web.

